# Any alternatives to Lexapro for levator ani syndrome



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

To add to the constipation problem, I now have what is called as levator ani syndrome. This started after my attempt to move from zelnorm to amitiza. I had an anal fissure due to straining. That healed after a few weeks. Two days later after I was mobile again, I lifted a dumbbell accidentally and boom the tear was back again. Now the fissure has healed but I have even more pain due to inflamed levator ani (as diagnosed by colorectal surgeon).She prescribed lexapro (which is an antidepressant) but according to her - it is also a muscle relaxant. One side effect of lexapro is constipation. When I asked her about this - she said that she hasn't observed that in practice and that I should check with GI. GI doc is not available so here am I trying to figure out alternatives and suggest them to to the GI doc's assistant who promises that she will look more into it.So any experiences with lexapro or any muscle relaxants are welcome


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I do not know of any muscle relaxer that does not cause constipation...unfortunately. The only antidepressant I have found that does not affect BM's is Prozac....but don't know how that would affect muscles. I am finding that many meds affect the bowels....especially for those of us who have fibro. I find that my body reacts differently now to various meds that never caused problems in the past. Even mesquito bites are different for me now.......w/the fibro. I do believe that the intestinal pain that I am now experiencing is tied in w/the fibro. Fibro affects everything. If you have been diagnosed w/Fibromyalgia, ALWAYS tell your doctor as fibro patients react differently to many things. Also I will say, that I am very surprised that your physician was not aware of the side affects of Lexapro...that is inexcusable. Good example of lack of quality education...sorry but there is no love lost between me and the medical profession of the US. Too many bad experiences w/doctors who either don't know what they should know or don't care.b


----------

